# ibs symptoms with minimal pain, survey



## Guest (Jul 15, 2000)

Hi everyone. My ibs symptoms started in Feb during the most stressfull time in my life. I suddenly felt and heard stuff rushing through me and had D, but with no pain. The next day I had C with white mucous on it(yuck). Then diarhea for 4 days with mucous but once a day without real pain, more discomfort, and noticed i was gassy where i would rarely get gas in the past. Ever sinceIve had soft loose stools, funny looking lighter colored stools, thin stools floaters but not theREAL pain alot of you describe just occasional crampiness. My discomfort is more of a bloating, gassyness where I can feel stuff moving around, and when I put my hand on my abdomen I can feel movement(like gas bubbles or something). Ive had blood tests, stool and colonoscopy all normal, no wieght loss and actually have been trying to work out more and eat more fiber which seems to give me gas. Anyway, does anyone get ibs without REAL pain and more of a discomfort and noticable stool difference. Any responses very much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2000)

I have had IBS for 20 years and I don't have much pain. Mine was always just alot of diarrhea and going all the time. My stomach is always making noises. There never used to be many times when I did't think about my gut because it was always hurting. I have gotten better over the last few years.------------------If you always do what you always did..you'll always get what you always got!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2000)

This is my problem exactly. I never experience true pain. I guess the discomfort may be considered pain, but I never have crampy pains or sharp "stabbing" pains. I'm just so bloated if I don't "move them" every 12-24 hours, that the distention will jab into my ribs and lungs and hamper breathing. I never get "bleeding" type pains or even headaches for that matter, but my IBS is an exaggerated sensation of PRESSURE. I am insensitive to pain, even when I do have a rare "spasm". I can jab my fist into my belly button and push into my backbone pain-free. I could even dodge bullets in my abdomen!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2000)

Oops, I posted twice!!------------[This message has been edited by chrisseese (edited 07-15-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2000)

When I was first diagnosed with IBS, I had tremendous pain on the left side of my stomach. since that time, the only pain I usually have is associated with the cramps I get when I'm in a flare up. I have D, so the cramps always come with that. Once I've cleaned myself out and my stomach recovers from all of the cramping, I'm usually pain free. I have always had a noisy stomach. I can't remember a time that it wasn't "talking" to me a lot.Christine------------------It is never too late to be what you might have been.----George Eliot


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2000)

Yep, I don't have severe pain most of the time, just gassy discomfort and sometimes cramps, sometimes severe cramps with acute urgency. Been like that for about 20 years, sort of used to it but the gassiness and odor got worse and flare-ups can be truely annoying.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2000)

I dont know if I got ibs I have not gone to my doctor as of yet however if I do have it my symptoms are pretty mild compared to some. For me my abdominal pain is cramps which is relieved with going to the bathroom. I dont get any headaches or vomiting. My main problem is when i go to the bathroom it is mainly soft stools or D. Also I have Loud bowel noises pretty frequently causing me alot of embarrsing moments in public, giving me alot of distress. Does anybody out there think I have ibs or have similar symtoms to what I have.


----------



## Simon Woo (Aug 31, 1999)

Me too! Almost no pain at all! Just discomfort, nausea, dizziness and fatigue. I think once the doctors find out there is no pain, they almost immediately come to the conclusion of IBS. I just hope they are right!<< SiMoN >>


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2000)

yes i am like you also. i dont have pain just explosive diarrhea. sometimes a little discomfort before i actually go but no pain. i also can get panic attacks when i have to go and there is no bathroom in sight. lately it seems harder to hold. when i have to go i have to go NOW. have suffered with this for about 10 years


----------



## Simon Woo (Aug 31, 1999)

jojoc, I empathise with you. I also have panic attacks and I really don't know how long I can hold it when I feel I have to go! Have you been taking anti-diarrhea pills like lomotil or imodium?<< SiMoN >>


----------

